# Feral Pigeon Hunting



## Millrtym (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad and I were approached by a neighboring equestrian barn to eliminate a pigeon infestation in a covered arena. This little task turned out to be the most fun we've had shooting birds, including doves.

An addiction has started, and we've started taking a lesson from the Brits and hunting pigeons. We are currently experimenting with decoys. Our main obstacle is finding suitable locations to hunt (asking to shoot pigeons gets you a lot of blank stares). Pigeon infestations are common in horse and cattle farms, but we have a limited number of contacts in our area (Northeast, GA). We currently shoot at two horse barns that are roosting areas, but we can only shoot these areas intermittently because of the horse riding activities. I've also seen huge pigeon flocks in middle/south GA around the peanut farms, but I have no idea to to contact some of these land owners.

Does anyone know of any farmers or land owners that have a pigeon infestation that would be willing to let us hunt the birds? Anyone have any ideas on places to start looking?


----------

